# 7" Cube Vase



## NO3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Just finished scaping this evening. Really want to keep it low maintenance this time. Just some Java Moss here and there and Riccia for groundcover. It's being cycled with some ghost shrimp in it for now. Maybe move the betta to this one as suggested by others.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

No betta, get some red cherry shrimp eventually.

That riccia is gonna look fantastic when it grows in.


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Be careful with putting a betta in there. The current from the filter will be too strong for it in such a small tank and with a open top it will most likely try to jump. (I have the same tank and found my betta shriveled up on the ground)

Tank's looking good though! Keep posting pics.


----------



## Hipuks (Mar 14, 2008)

Dollface said:


> No betta, get some red cherry shrimp eventually.
> 
> That riccia is gonna look fantastic when it grows in.


She's right. That's not nearly enough space for a Betta. We want our fish to not merely survive, but to thrive.
Some cherries though would look great.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Update? can't wait to see the ricca!


----------



## loops (Apr 13, 2009)

A betta needs at least 2.5g or it is cruel.


----------



## NO3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Tank's has been taken down. I wanted a low maintenance tank but I ended up spending too much time netting out the loose riccia.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I removed all my riccia as well out of my ten...it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

it is. but its one of the most beautiful ground covers, especially when it pearls.


----------



## NO3 (Dec 24, 2008)

The tank looks like this today.


----------



## mikeb210 (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you toss the riccia? Love the tank, regardless.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

what lighting are you using!?


----------



## NO3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yup, I tossed the Riccia.

Light is from an Azoo 1g kit.


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome looking! I agree with removing the Riccia it may look nice but it actually requires more upkeep.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Is that the only light that the tank is receiving? I know that fixture is only 7 watts, and I didn't think it would be enough to grow plants. The reason I'm asking is that I'm setting up something similar to your cube, and I'm weighing my lighting options.

Great looking pico by the way!


----------



## NO3 (Dec 24, 2008)

That's the only light I use. I think it's 9 watts, not that it makes a difference. 



Amazonfish said:


> Is that the only light that the tank is receiving? I know that fixture is only 7 watts, and I didn't think it would be enough to grow plants. The reason I'm asking is that I'm setting up something similar to your cube, and I'm weighing my lighting options.
> 
> Great looking pico by the way!


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

nice looking tank! 

In such a short tank, wattage won't matter. The light has no problem penetrating that depth. That is one reason I love building nanos, they require the least complicated equipment.


----------

